# Mullet net recommendation



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm getting ready to buy a mullet net and am looking for some recommendations. I am probably going to get a Johnson, but was wondering if it is worth spending half again as much as a Seamaster net from Brunson's in Foley. I'm open to other suggestions as well. I'm probably looking at a 9 or 10' braile net.

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

What's your price range and I'll send you the right way


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Joe Joseph probably makes the best nets local.


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I'd like to spend about $100, but am willing to spend around 150 or there abouts if I need to. I don't want anything fancy, but want decent quality.

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

JMSUN said:


> Thanks for the replies. I'd like to spend about $100, but am willing to spend around 150 or there abouts if I need to. I don't want anything fancy, but want decent quality.
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


Go Joe Joseph 11 panel net 476-0836


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

OK. Thanks for the info. So you all would recommend his nets over Johnson's?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

JMSUN said:


> OK. Thanks for the info. So you all would recommend his nets over Johnson's?


Yes Yes Yes. The more panels the better. He's a 3rd generation net maker and he knows his stuff


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Yep. He is one of the best. My brother throws one of his. He's had along time.


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

Then I'll have to give him a call. Does anyone have an email address for him?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

JMSUN said:


> Then I'll have to give him a call. Does anyone have an email address for him?


He's not an email kind of guy


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

Ok. I'm not sure what an "email kind of a guy" is but I'll give him a call when I get a chance! 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

I gave him a call and left a message with his wife. Hopefully I'll hear back from him before long. 

Any size and weight recommendations for all around use? 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

JMSUN said:


> I gave him a call and left a message with his wife. Hopefully I'll hear back from him before long.
> 
> Any size and weight recommendations for all around use?
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


Are you wading or going from a dock or boat? Have you thrown a net in the past?


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

I'd like to get something that would be suitable for all three, but it will see the most use wading, and some from a dock. 

I threw a net a good bit a couple years ago but never got very good. I'm determined to get it down this time! 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Get a 10Ft Brail don't waste your time with an 8ft, if you can throw an 8ft you can throw a 10Ft net. Tell him to put a pound and a half per foot if you want it heaver. He doesn't usually have 208 mesh which is around 25lb test line but I think he uses a lot of 145 which is still good mesh. Get the largest stretch mesh he has it helps cull out the pin fish that will get gilled and it will sink real fast. I like 2 1/4 total stretch which is 1 1/4 bar. If you would like to see one of his nets or others I have nets that run from 8lbs of lead all the way up to 24lb of lead on them


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

OK. Thanks. I appreciate you taking the time to help me out. I am going to meet with Mr. Joseph tonight and hopefully get one ordered.


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

Just to let you know, I met with him Friday and have a 10ft on on order. It may take a while as he is pretty backed up, but I think it will be well worth the wait.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

10' - 10 panel - .177 mono - 1 1/8 mesh - 12lbs - 6 on 2 pattern. go go go


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

I picked up my net from Mr. Joseph last week. I have not had a chance to try it out yet, but I think it is just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

JMSUN said:


> Ok. I'm not sure what an "email kind of a guy" is but I'll give him a call when I get a chance!
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


"Not an email kind of guy" = One who'd rather a face to face hand shake over a "lol". Or one who still cherishes the art of human interaction when socializing. 
I know several guys that would give you the goceries off their table but just refuse to bang on a key board for anything. 

Regardless, I'm glad you bought local! That's what we need more of today. Less big blue box store buying because it's cheaper. Buy local, help a man feed his family and you'll never regret your investment. And if you're n P-cola, who throw for mullet weekly. Let me know if you want to give it a shot.


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

Calm down man. Your almost 2 months late anyway. I know where you are coming from, I just was being a little smart about the way it was worded. 
I generally do try to buy local if I can as well.

Also, thank for the offer, but I have a half a dozen friends that is has been too long since I have gone fishing with them already.


----------

